# Your favourite video game music?



## Deleted User (May 20, 2015)

This thread is based on @NikolaMiljevic's thread Best Soundtracks from DS Games.

This thread is for sharing some of your favourite video game music, from any game for any console. That should be pretty obvious if you look at the title of this thread.
If you have large amounts of YouTube videos in your post, it's probably best to use the spoiler function to make the post shorter.

Here's mine!:


Spoiler: IT'S NOT ALL EARTHBOUND MUSIC, I SWEAR.


----------



## chavosaur (May 20, 2015)

All of stew copeland's spyro music is fantastic to me. 

My all time favorite song of his is this one.


My nostalgia goes through the fucking roof when I hear that.

Otherwise, most fighting game sound tracks hit the spot for me. Smash bros especially, cuz it tends to incorporate all my favorite game music into one platform.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 20, 2015)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl soundtrack. Especially the opening!



While I dislike the game itself for being slow the score is absolutely fantastic so there's some good to it. Oh yeah, it also sucks that they Man of Steel'd the colours. x_X


----------



## Walker D (May 20, 2015)

The games below have other favorites of mine ...but I'll just post one of each.

dkc2 - stickerbrush symphony
legend of mana - opening theme
final fantasy ix - rose of may
zelda link's awakening - tal tal heights



Spoiler


----------



## RiveaJ (May 20, 2015)

Ooh! I love this kind of thread!



Spoiler: Here are mine:



 
 
 
 




There are countless other tracks that I just haven't heard in a long time, I can assure you.


----------



## Walker D (May 20, 2015)

I just changed Stickerbrush Symphony and the Tal Tal Heights musics in the spoilers...

Since this two are the most known ones from my post, I decided for Remixes of them, instead of the original ost. That way everyone has a reason to listen to those musics again 


Edit:

I can't allow myself to have a post in this thread with NO music in it hehe


----------



## KingBlank (May 20, 2015)




----------



## RCJayce (May 20, 2015)

Placeholder i'll be back







Done.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 20, 2015)

Always will be my favorite, LOL <3


----------



## earny (May 20, 2015)

*Conker's Bad Fur Day*





there are more quality videos on youtube, but i prefer this one:

-i dont like at all the reloaded version
- some guys sucks at killing the boss so the video take forver to be play (more than 10 min)
-some guys edit their videos too much,  song is cut and cut and cut cut cut


----------



## Bimmel (May 20, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> All of stew copeland's spyro music is fantastic to me.
> 
> My all time favorite song of his is this one.
> 
> ...


Could you describe that level of Spyro? Can't remember exactly.


----------



## KingBlank (May 20, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Always will be my favorite, LOL <3


 
Wow, thats pretty fantastic


----------



## Issac (May 21, 2015)

Walker D said:


> legend of mana - opening theme


Heh, this one is sung in Swedish  and the game didn't even come out in Europe 

My favourites:
Ducktales Moon Theme!!!


And when I saw Akira Yamaoka perform Theme of Laura from Silent Hill 2 live (and met him afterwards):


And basically every Silent Hill 1, 2, 3 and 4 soundtrack song... but especially Room of Angel from the fourth game:


And every Chrono Trigger song.... and every song from Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 21, 2015)

Everything that is Pokemon. I've listened to more Pokemon music lately than metal, but other video game scores are cool tool. SSBB and SSB4 have awesome tunes, especially the more metal or epic tracks. The most Pokemon related music I've heard from is HGSS, the best music too out of any pokemon game.


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2015)

In the OP, I was trying to stick to music I liked that actually played in-game, but I really like this version of Flying Man:


----------



## Vipera (May 21, 2015)

I'm choosing just one song for each game. I'm not putting any song that was a song first and then a game's ost (no Taiko, sorry).

Primal Dialga's Theme [Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time/Darkness/Sky]


Spoiler








Regis' theme [Pokémon Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald]



Spoiler








Baladium's Drive [Klonoa]



Spoiler








Battle 2 - Elves [South Park: The Stick of Truth]



Spoiler








Moon [Duck Tales]



Spoiler








Extra Boss's theme [Touhou 08: Imperishable Night]



Spoiler








Miror B. Theme [Pokémon XD]



Spoiler









I'm forgetting a lot of stuff, but these are the ones that still give me chills (except Miror's. It's just awesome).


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 21, 2015)

This OST:


----------



## VinsCool (May 21, 2015)

I have some:


----------



## ody81 (May 21, 2015)

Where's Hotline Miami?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 21, 2015)

Well, here are a few of my favorites that haven't been mentioned yet. There are so many more songs that I love, like pretty much anything from Pokemon.






Isaac Mystical Ninja is fucking awesome. It's been ages since I played that, I should play it again.


----------



## Hungry Friend (May 21, 2015)

*FFVI- Dancing motherfucking Mad.*



Spoiler








*Prisoners of Fate(Chrono Cross)*



Spoiler








*Chrono Trigger- Magus fight*



Spoiler








*Mega Man X3- Zero's theme*



Spoiler








*Persona 3- The battle for Everyone's Souls*



Spoiler








*Guile's theme(CPS1 arcade original)*



Spoiler









I have a lot more but that's enough for now.

edit: *Tons of Guile theme remixes out there but this one is pretty interesting:*



Spoiler





*Castlevania- Bloody Tears remix*



Spoiler


----------



## Isaac (May 21, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Well, here are a few of my favorites that haven't been mentioned yet. There are so many more songs that I love, like pretty much anything from Pokemon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Issac I think he means you.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 21, 2015)

Isaac said:


> Issac I think he means you.


 
Wow for a second there I thought I was seeing double. Two people with the same username? Hax.
Yeah I meant him


----------



## Blaze163 (May 21, 2015)

I have no idea where to start here. Hell, I could make a colossal list of game SERIES with great music. What I will say is that my YouTube MP3 ripper of choice is working its nuts off as a result of this topic.


----------



## Issac (May 21, 2015)

Isaac said:


> Issac I think he means you.


 


The Real Jdbye said:


> Wow for a second there I thought I was seeing double. Two people with the same username? Hax.
> Yeah I meant him


 
Yeah, damn dude coming almost 9 years later and almost stealing my username  Haha!

Yeah, Mystical Ninja is a great game, including all the bad jokes and silly stuff. 

And I got to agree with some more people above: Dancing Mad from FFVI, many Zelda tunes... and M|O|O|N - Hydrogen from Hotline Miami! Damn is that song good!


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 21, 2015)

I could go on and on and on infinitely here, so I'll limit myself to only 10(because only 10 videos per post), in no particular order.

Golden Sun - Saturos/Dullahan Battle


Spoiler








Mario Kart Double Dash - Rainbow Road


Spoiler








Pokemon Black/White 2 - Battle! Colress


Spoiler








Tales of Vesperia - Undying Resolve - Tenacity Medley


Spoiler








Super Smash Bros Melee - Mute City


Spoiler








Omega Quintet - Concentrate Our Attention


Spoiler








Star Fox - Corneria


Spoiler








Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors - Octal Game


Spoiler








Jazz Jackrabbit 2 - Jazz be Damned


Spoiler








The Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess - Hyrule Field Night


Spoiler








EXTRAS
Silver Surfer soundtrack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQlLl2j5THQ

Mario Kart 7/8(I like both versions) - Piranha Plant Slide
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrvTY2-oNAM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nde5vtK0fSw

The Last Story - Invitation to Madness
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti-7FDUCc80

Metroid Prime - Planet Tallon IV
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVYBsOEHatk

Super Metroid - Crateria Surface
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wUKsr27iJo

Touhou 12.8 Great Fairy Wars - Magus Night(because Marisa is the best and my waifu)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dJA_YLSPz0

The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword - Koloktos/Moldarach
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzL4IA16k78

Tales of Xillia - The Moving Gigantic Ship
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2nQx_GHZeg

Vipera : you beat me with Mokou theme, I like it very much too.


----------



## VinsCool (May 21, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> I could go on and on and on infinitely here, so I'll limit myself to only 10(because only 10 videos per post), in no particular order.
> 
> Vipera : you beat me with Mokou theme, I like it very much too.


 
Yes yes yes I like those very much!
I forgot about 999 damn.


----------



## Walker D (May 22, 2015)

Issac said:


> Heh, this one is sung in Swedish  and the game didn't even come out in Europe


Yup, I knew that too  ...I even knew which band did this ...I can't remember it now though (the singer was a girl with dreads, iirc...)

Edit: Yup, I found it..







It was made by the Swedish Country singer, Annika Ljungberg (also known as Mary Joe ...the girl above).


* BTW, About the first commentary on the Legend of Mana music... I really like Yoko Shimomura musics in this game ...people tend to prefer his work on Kingdom Hearts, but even liking his musics there too, his work in Legend of Mana is my favorite.




Aaannd, more masterpieces:

Mario 64 - Dire, Dire Docks
Shadow of the Colossus - A Despair-filled Farewell
also...
Shadow of the Colossus - Revived Power
plus...
Shadow of the Colossus - Those Who Remain



Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 22, 2015)

And



And



Every day of my life. 

With Nameless Song probably being my favorite of all the tracks


----------



## Hungry Friend (May 22, 2015)

*Bloody Tears remix!*

Dudes, please put spoiler tags on your videos because people with slow computers/internet connections will have a hard time if there are a million YT links on a single page.



Spoiler


----------



## MaskedRed (May 22, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (May 23, 2015)

Porky Means Business (I REALLY LIKE THIS ONE)


----------



## VinsCool (May 26, 2015)

Seiken Densetsu 3 - Ancient Dolphin (Mirage Palace)


----------



## Hungry Friend (May 26, 2015)

*Chrono Trigger- Corridors of Time*



Spoiler









It still absolutely baffles me that SD3 was never released outside of Japan. It's a fantastic game.


----------



## VinsCool (May 26, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> *Chrono Trigger- Corridors of Time*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So true  

Same goes for Mother 3


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> So true
> 
> Same goes for Mother 3


 
I like rubbing salt in the wounds of whiny MOTHER 3 fans who constantly complain about MOTHER 3 not being localized


----------



## Hungry Friend (May 26, 2015)

Also Dragon Quest VII for the 3DS, the DQ remakes on the PS2 and fuck there are so many masterpieces that have yet to be officially released over here. One of the many reasons I fucking love emulation.

Mega Man X3- Zero's Theme(Genesis FM synth style)



Spoiler










Tomato Hentai said:


> I like rubbing salt in the wounds of whiny MOTHER 3 fans who constantly complain about MOTHER 3 not being localized


 
It's an awesome game that needs to be localized and at the very least released as a downloadable title via the VC. What point are you trying to make here?


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2015)

Dragon Quest Heroes: Rocket Slime - Boss Battle



Spoiler










Hungry Friend said:


> It's an awesome game that needs to be localized and at the very least released as a downloadable title via the VC. What point are you trying to make here?


 

A lot of those people get pissed off so easily, it's actually kinda funny. Even if you say something like "I'm fine with MOTHER 3 not being localized." quite a few of them will loose their shit.


----------



## VinsCool (May 26, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> Also Dragon Quest VII for the 3DS, the DQ remakes on the PS2 and fuck there are so many masterpieces that have yet to be officially released over here. One of the many reasons I fucking love emulation.
> 
> Mega Man X3- Zero's Theme(Genesis FM synth style)
> 
> ...





Hungry Friend said:


> Also Dragon Quest VII for the 3DS, the DQ remakes on the PS2 and fuck there are so many masterpieces that have yet to be officially released over here. One of the many reasons I fucking love emulation.
> 
> Mega Man X3- Zero's Theme(Genesis FM synth style)
> 
> ...



Stating a fact 

You might be surprized about the amount of salt about this game over internet


----------



## popokakapetu (May 26, 2015)

OK so here is my list
P4G

Okami

Majin and the Forsaken Kingdom

PKMN OR/AS

Crash 3

Gran Turismo 2

TOCA 3


----------



## Hungry Friend (May 26, 2015)

ah I see, you're talking about touchy motherfuckers, not people like me who simply want to see it localized. Kinda reminds of people who get pissed off when I say FFVI is better than VII. Fanboys are silly.

*Mega Man 3- Wily Fortress 2 Genesis style:*



Spoiler








edit: *Persona 4- I'll Face Myself*:



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2015)

I hope I don't get in trouble for bumping the thread.


Spoiler: It's all Animal Crossing music.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 4, 2015)

Not my favorite, but definitely on my top 10:


----------



## frogboy (Jun 4, 2015)

In this aspect, I am a major FEZ/Disasterpeace fan.


Spoiler: FEZ OST - Sync









Spoiler: FEZ OST - Compass









Spoiler: FEZ OST - Majesty


----------



## DDTarZan (Jun 4, 2015)

Not posting videos. Just naming stuff off the top of my head.

The original F-Zero soundtrack, particularly fire field and white land. The Smash bros instrumental covers were off the fucking chain. 
The hyrule castle theme from Link to the Past
The overworld forest theme from Super Mario World 
Most of the battle themes from Xenoblade Chronicles 
Deoxys' Battle theme from RSE and OR AS 
First level of Castlevania 
Grass Land theme from Super Mario Bros 3
One of the level musics from Yoshis Island  (can't name it but it starts off with a groovy bass lick)
Gerudo Valley
Everything from Zelda 2 except maybe a town theme or two. And Dark Links theme gives me the creeps a little but I still sorta like it 
Giygas' theme from Earthbound 
Snes Mario Kart Rainbow Road especially 7 and 8 versions 
Jungle Japes first level of Donkey Kong Country 
Forgot another yoshis island song the end boss fight with bowser Jr

I think that's about all I can think about right now


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 4, 2015)

*MGS3- Snake Eater, instrumental version.* Plays during my favorite part of the game that I don't wanna spoil for those who haven't experienced this masterpiece. Play Subsistence/HD edition if you wanna give it a spin. If you've never played an MGS game, start on normal & work your way up; there's a pseudo NG+ feature but it locks the difficulty you set it to during your 1st playthrough.



Spoiler








*Suikoden 2- A Prayer to my Mother*



Spoiler


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't know how I forgot this awesome tune.


Spoiler







I'll like to add this recent one.


Spoiler: Splatoon final boss song part 2







and some others.
Kirby Triple Deluxe - Moonstruck Blossom


Spoiler







Golden Sun - Jupiter Lighthouse


Spoiler







the most intense battle theme in a fighting game: Touhou 7.5: Immaterial and Missing Power - Demystify Feast


Spoiler







if you though Pokemon RSE had lots of trumpets, you haven't heard this, has more trumpets than RSE together: Touhou 8: Imperishable Night - Cinderella Cage ~ Kagome-Kagome


Spoiler


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 5, 2015)

*Capcom VS SNK 2- The Lord God*(God Rugal boss music, cheap motherfucker; good luck defeating him)



Spoiler








*Capcom VS SNK 2- Shin Akuma battle*(you will scream obscenities you never uttered before trying to kill this asshole)



Spoiler








imo the only 2 good tracks in the game.

EDIT: *MGS3- Way to Fall*



Spoiler


----------



## TecXero (Jun 10, 2015)

Here's some I've enjoyed off the top of my head.



Spoiler: Metroid Prime - Phendrana Drifts










Spoiler: Cave Story - Moonsong (Danny B's Remastered Soundtrack)










Spoiler: Ōkami - The Sun Rises










Spoiler: Shantae and the Pirate's Curse - Rave in the Grave



[






Spoiler: The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds - Lorule Overworld








That last one is probably more nostalgia than anything. These are just some off the top of my head, not really much thought behind this list.


----------



## Mondegreen (Jun 11, 2015)

Spoiler: Recipe for Turnabout from Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations










Spoiler: Galaxy Wars by Evil Needle from OlliOlli


----------



## Shady Guy Jose (Jun 11, 2015)

Listening to this as a kid may have been what made me become a metal guitarist


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 11, 2015)

*Final Fantasy IV- Final Boss(cover)*



Spoiler








*King of Fighters 96- Esaka(hero team)*



Spoiler








*Lords of Thunder- THE ENTIRE FUCKING OST BECAUSE IT KICKS ASS*



Spoiler








Click on the YT link and you'll find the whole OST on the sidebar.(for some reason it won't allow me to link to the entire OST directly)


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 22, 2015)

This epic Wind Waker intro remix! OMG I had chills when I first heard it with my headset!


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jun 22, 2015)

Nothing beats the amiga and c64 classics...if you dont know this, pst! Newer games: JSR and JSRF


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 22, 2015)

iNFiNiTY said:


> Nothing beats the amiga and c64 classics...if you dont know this, pst! Newer games: JSR and JSRF



Added to my favorite in XMPLAY. It's hard to find songs in a 65000+ SID database 

I really like Ghouls and Ghosts music too.

and ALOT of demoscene content.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 22, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> _This thread is based off of a thread on people's favourite music from DS games. I'll link it once I can find it again._



Glad you mentioned my thread, here's the link 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?threads/367227/ 

On topic: Been really addicted to The Minish Cap soundtrack lately


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Glad you mentioned my thread, here's the link
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?threads/367227/
> 
> On topic: Been really addicted to The Minish Cap soundtrack lately


Thanks for giving me the link! I put it in the OP.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 17, 2015)

This is stuck in my head forever. This game is damn good.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This is stuck in my head forever. This game is damn good.


Yes!  I love that game!  It's my favourite Paper Mario in the series.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The 'Aquatic Ambience' from Donkey Kong Country [SNES] will forever be one of my favourites from that game.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 17, 2015)

*MGS3- Evasion phase music(don't know the theme name; not in OST)*



Spoiler








*MGS3- Caution phase music*



Spoiler








These themes don't work nearly as well alone as they do when you're trying to avoid guards in the game after being spotted. Creates an excellent sense of tension.

*MGS3- Metal Gear Solid theme, 60s style*



Spoiler








Best version of the MGS theme.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2015)

I love the Tamagotchi Connection: Corner Shop 1, 2 and 3 OSTs. The games all get very repetitive after, like, a few minutes. My six-year-old sister sure enjoys them, though.
Also I can't believe they were all developed by NanaOn-Sha.
I can only really find music from #2.


Spoiler: Tamagotchi Connection: Corner Shop 2 - Main Theme









Spoiler: Tamagotchi Connection: Corner Shop 2 - Princess Tamako & Prince Tamahiko's Engagement Party









Spoiler: Tamagotchi Connection: Corner Shop 2 - Mametchi Theme - At Work









Spoiler: たまごっちのプチプチおみせっち - くちおせわ








Speaking of NanaOn-Sha...



Spoiler:  Vib-Ribbon - Overflowing Emotions









Spoiler: Parappa the Rapper - Instructor Mooselini's Car Rap









Spoiler: Um Jammer Lammy - Fire Fire (Lammy's Version)







I also really like the Mojib Ribbon OST, but it's not on YouTube at all. I have the whole OST on my computer, though, so I could possibly upload my favorite song from it to Mediafire or MEGA and link it, if that'd be okay.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 18, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 21, 2015)

Spoiler: This played in my head after over 10 years.


----------



## Smellyfinger (Jul 21, 2015)

The final fantasy VII soundtrack has always been my favorite


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2015)

_I'm a big fan of the Metal Gear Solid 2 ost, not only for the music from the game, but for the many extra songs on it. This is my favorite from the ost: www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwToccCFl9o _(cant figure out how to embed it, sorry)


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 21, 2015)

Smellyfinger said:


> The final fantasy VII soundtrack has always been my favorite



It's a fantastic soundtrack but VI's edges it out imo, especially that mind-blowingly epic final boss music.(dancing Mad which I already posted)

*FFVI- Shadow's Theme*



Spoiler








I dig the western vibe of this theme and it made Shadow really cool, especially playing FF6 in 4th grade. Shadow's awesome in pretty much every way though and his shurikens are fucking OP.

*FFVI- Forever Rachael*



Spoiler








Uematsu certainly knows how to pull out peoples' emotions with his music. He's the master of that as far as games go imo.

_"You must now cast off the anguish you've been harboring inside for so long... Today I set your heart free"_


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 3, 2015)

Spoiler: More Pokemon music.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 4, 2015)

The definitive Super Mario Bros. remix.


----------



## Deboog (Oct 4, 2015)

Little known game, but it has an unbelievable OST.



Just in general Flashygoodness is a god. http://store.flashygoodness.com/


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 5, 2015)

Epic rom hack!


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 5, 2015)

Fresh off of watching Mortal Kombat and Annihilation, I've been playing the latter's theme for hours and hours the past couple days. Last week I looped it for over 4 hours! That says a lot. I'm listening to it now.



Spoiler


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello. I came to post more music.



Spoiler: some Project Diva











Spoiler: Diablo 1 is the best









Spoiler: Touhou. I like her









Spoiler: More Touhou. *insert joke about run as administrator here*









Spoiler: Even more Touhou. I didn't like this game very much but the music is awesome









Spoiler: Mighty Switch Force 2










Spoiler: Took me like 100 tries defeat this motherfucker in Hard








and to close. Marisa most know theme song https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RBJ4NMOBV0
EDIT: oops. I fucked up and posted 11 songs when the limit of embeds is 10, my bad.

That's all for now. and enjoy


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 18, 2015)

How could one possibly not get the nostalgia feels after listening to this?  Can't believe this game is 11 years old; best Paper Mario in the series.


----------



## Chary (Oct 18, 2015)

The entirety of the Undertale soundtrack is spectacular
 

Tales of the Abyss also has some great pieces


Spoiler








Castlevania SOTN


Spoiler








Animal Crossing


Spoiler








Steins;Gate


Spoiler








Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team


Spoiler








Persona 4


Spoiler








Fire Emblem: Awakening


Spoiler








Sonic 3


Spoiler








Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations


Woop, that's a lot of videos


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 21, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


>



Lol I have the .s3m files from this


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 23, 2015)

Super Mario Galaxy, Link Between Worlds, and the sample Mario Paint songs


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 18, 2015)

I've been playing Tales of Destiny


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 23, 2015)

Don't ask why, because I don't know either, but I randomly started humming this track out of nowhere.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 23, 2015)

I love this game because of this Time Epoch.


----------



## Lord M (Nov 23, 2015)

I love so much games themes, expecially FF7 and 9
But i think this one is a so underrated ost, and so amazing, even over the videogames universe...


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 23, 2015)

^Wow this one is very good.


----------



## TecXero (Nov 23, 2015)

This is probably predictable of me for anyone who's chatted with me over IRC, but oh well.

Metroid has always had great ambience and Metroid Prime turned that up to 11. Phendrana Drifts has always been the most memorable for me. Years later and the music still sticks with me every time I see snow.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 23, 2015)

^ Great theme there, too.  Probably my favourite as well from the game.  Brings back memories.


----------



## Cortador (Nov 23, 2015)

I love this song.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## BhenBen_85 (Dec 1, 2015)

Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jan 14, 2016)

"You're gonna have a bad time."


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 14, 2016)

*So Sorry!* (See what I did here?)


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jan 28, 2016)

Such a calming track that goes beyond something greater than itself.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jan 29, 2016)

Yeah, I know.  Here's another one.  Only this track I don't believe was on the official UNDERTALE OST.  It's another rendition of 'It's Raining Somewhere', and it's absolutely brilliant as it is sinister.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2016)

I cannot find videos of it, so here I go: The full MP3 encode out of the Atari ST version of Amberstar. This game has some great music. Thanks to Jochen Hippel!

Filetrip screwed it, so here is a MEGA link: https://mega.nz/#!rh0hFKhS!7prG-VsuNgYo5fXpZ9W13fT77ll5EE7yUiWll5D_TcE


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jan 29, 2016)

Easily my one of my favourite town themes I've heard from an RPG.  Chrono Cross has an excellent soundtrack.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Easily my one of my favourite town themes I've heard from an RPG.  Chrono Cross has an excellent soundtrack.



I really like Home Marbule! It has this instrument sound... I really love it.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jan 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I really like Home Marbule! It has this instrument sound... I really love it.


That's a good one, too.  To be honest, after listening to 'Home' from UNDERTALE, I was instantly reminded of Chrono Cross for some reason.  Maybe it was the guitars or something, but I felt as though I heard it before.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2016)

HaloEffect17 said:


> That's a good one, too.  To be honest, after listening to 'Home' from UNDERTALE, I was instantly reminded of Chrono Cross for some reason.  Maybe it was the guitars or something.



That's definitely the ambiant guitar


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jan 29, 2016)

Played this game awhile back, still have lots of fond memories from it.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

*3 epic 5 me.*

*This isn't even my final form!*

*You might have a bad time. Might.*


----------



## ultramario1998 (Jan 29, 2016)

This is THE best piece of music I have ever heard. And it is so underrated.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

ultramario1998 said:


> This is THE best piece of music I have ever heard. And it is so underrated.



Which came first? This or N64 Rainbow Road? They sound *very* similar.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Which came first? This or N64 Rainbow Road? They sound *very* similar.


N64 Raibow Road. This is an expansion to F-Zero X.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

*Bringing a marshmallow to a sword fight. *Congrats if you get that reference.


----------



## [^Blark^] (Jan 29, 2016)

Snake Rattle N' Roll: Level 2


Spoiler








DKC 1: Aquatic Ambience 


Spoiler








DKC 2: Sticker Brush Symphony 


Spoiler








Battletoads Double dragon: Level 5


Spoiler








Battletoads Battle Maniacs: Snake Pit


Spoiler


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

Spoiler: Definitely wasn't stolen from another Square Enix game or anything.









Spoiler: Entering the forest maze with ease, now that I'm lost someone help me please~









Spoiler: Exiting the forest is super simple, listen to me or you'll regret it~









Spoiler: Much depressed. Many sad.









Spoiler: The silver ranger took the warp zone.


----------



## gamehippie (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## [^Blark^] (Jan 29, 2016)

couple more...

Iron Sword wizards and warriors II: Level 1


Spoiler








Bad Dudes: Level 2


Spoiler








And last but not least My All Time Favorite OST of all Time all tracks are great. The remastered versions have even a groovier feel with real instruments. 

Toe jam and earl panic on funkotron: Funk Funk Funk E


Spoiler


----------



## TVL (Jan 29, 2016)

Last Ninja 2 - Central Park Loader.



I regard this as the best game music ever created. 2:30 and onwards is my ringtone.


----------



## Deboog (Jan 29, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> *Bringing a marshmallow to a sword fight. *Congrats if you get that reference.



Cannot unhear:


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 29, 2016)

so much nostalgia ...


----------



## perrochiba (Jan 29, 2016)

From my favorite visual novel


----------



## mashers (Feb 1, 2016)

Don't know if this has already been posted but I'll put it here anyway. It's amazing how video game music can be so emotive. This little piece of music from Yoshi's Wooly World brought a tear to my eye. The orchestration, harmonies and chord progression, particularly from 1:35 onwards, are simply beautiful.


----------



## foob (Feb 2, 2016)

To me, the 'best' music simply has to match the game properly & not get tiring over repeated listens. Recently I have been really loving the music in *Worms 3D*

It's the best when you don't notice anything is out of place with the game.


----------



## Flame (Feb 2, 2016)

from hotline miami 




that is when gameplay and music go perfect together.


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 5, 2016)

Primal Dialga - Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Darkness

https://soundcloud.com/sakotius/primal-dialga-battle-theme

His World Sonic - 2006

https://soundcloud.com/thenarutounderscore/his-world-sonic-the-hedgehog

City Escape - Sonic Adventure

https://soundcloud.com/summerharmonic/city-escape-classic-ost

Magnolia - Deemo 

https://soundcloud.com/jejk789/deemo-magnolia

Objection! - Phoenix Wright

https://soundcloud.com/koboldion/ace-attorney-pheonix-wright-objection-theme

Reincarnation - FExSMT

https://soundcloud.com/aetheremblem/reincarnation-kiria-shin-megami-tensei-x-fire-emblem

Splatoon - Final Battle

https://soundcloud.com/963mlp/splatoon-music-final-boss-squid-sisters

That's it for now!


----------



## Touko White (Feb 22, 2016)

This thread crashed my iPhone 

My List (not in order except for the first one is best)
CAMMY'S THEME | SUPER STREET FIGHTER II (Not Turbo)

Most of Zero Wing's OST
Some of Banjo-Kazooie OST
All of DKC 1&2 OSTs
Minecraft Creative 5 (Dreiton)

It wasn't hard to guess which one would be at the top, however.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 1, 2016)

I never really did play Bravely Default, but this sounds really awesome!
I also liked the various dungeon music from the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon series, particularly in Explorers of Sky.
Smash 4 is also really great :3


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 1, 2016)

Xenoblade is so epic even standerd enemies have lyrics when you fight them lmao


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 3, 2016)

mine is always changing but  it's been this for a long time


----------



## tomman321 (Mar 15, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCUWqr4gShUpMjdG9T99j-PQ?
I listen to all my video game music on this channel. All the tracks they upload are very high quality.


----------



## MissingNO123 (Mar 15, 2016)

Almost every game I play has great music (Nintendo has some pretty good composers) but if I had to pick a favourite soundtrack it's either the Metroid Prime series or the Bayonetta series


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 15, 2016)

MissingNO123 said:


> Almost every game I play has great music (Nintendo has some pretty good composers) but if I had to pick a favourite soundtrack it's either the Metroid Prime series or the Bayonetta series


Bayonetta FTW


----------



## MissingNO123 (Mar 15, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Bayonetta FTW





Spoiler: h0t


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 15, 2016)

MissingNO123 said:


> Spoiler: h0t





Spoiler: Starts Fapping


----------



## Touko White (Mar 15, 2016)

tomman321 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCUWqr4gShUpMjdG9T99j-PQj-PQ
> I listen to all my video game music on this channel. All the tracks they upload are very high quality.


It say that there doesn't exist channel there.


----------



## tomman321 (Mar 15, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> It say that there doesn't exist channel there.


https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCUWqr4gShUpMjdG9T99j-PQ?
Try that link


----------



## Chary (Mar 19, 2016)

I've posted in this thread before, but hey! Time to add some more good songs. Spoiler-tagged so I don't clog the thread:



Spoiler: Click for music-y wonderfulness from Fire Emblem











Spoiler: Animal Crossing










Spoiler: Danganronpa










Spoiler: PERSONA! 3










Spoiler: Tales of the Abyss










Spoiler: Tales of Graces F










Spoiler: Trails of Cold Steel










Spoiler: NepNep VII


----------



## JamesGoblin (Mar 20, 2016)

Rose colored glasses and stuff...but it was my first ever <3


----------



## Daggot (Mar 20, 2016)

I only bring the good shit.



Spoiler:  Dawn of Ys on the TG16CD had an amazing soundtrack 











Spoiler:  Bomberman Hero may have not been another BM64 but I enjoyed where it took the series










Spoiler:  Blazeblue always has great soundtracks so it's hard to just pick one, hell it's hard to pick three












Spoiler:  I'm working towards making karin my main in SFV. It'll be just like the old days in alpha 3 ᴿᵃˢʰᶦᵈ ᶦˢ ᶜᵒᵒᶫ ᵗᵒᵒ⋅


----------



## BecomingKakiGamer (Mar 24, 2016)

My favorite from all times will be this particular track from Chrono Cross:

Others including:


Spoiler: Other favorite music


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello just remembered this


Spoiler







And this


Spoiler








EXTRA:


Spoiler


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 25, 2016)

If you owned a Dreamcast or a GameCube back in the day, you had to have played some SA2.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Dec 25, 2016)

Games with best music

1: Every Project DIVA game
2: SSB Melee
3: DBZ: Budokai Tenkaichi 2


----------



## OctogenderIceBadger (Dec 30, 2016)

I actually have quite a few composers I really enjoy, so it's difficult to narrow it down.
David Wise, Yoko Shimomura, Yasunori Mitsuda, Shoji Meguro... RPGs are my favorite games, and they usually have the best music.
I'd say the Chrono Cross soundtrack as a whole is my favorite of all time though. This one is probably my favorite overall:


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jan 2, 2017)

BLAZBLUE, hands down




​


----------



## masteratoms (Jan 2, 2017)

All koji Kondo music <3


----------

